# E-cig thieves



## Shufflemau5 (14/7/16)

Hi everyone

So i decided i would inform everybody in the e cig community about my experience that i went through these past few weeks.

So for the people that know me. I work in the resturant business and i vape.
All my staff know that i vape and they know how precious my vape is to me.

So there is a unwritten rule book that my vape never be touched by anyone besides me.

So on the 21st of june this year while at work my vape all of sudden disappeared form where i had left it. Back tracking , the last place that i had left the device was in the office with the boss. 

After a few discussions he assured me he had done nothing with my vape. So i suspected that one of the delivery guys that bring us our main stock form head office had taken it.

So i waited till friday to see and confront the delivery guy who had taken my device. To find out later he was not on the normal route for that day.

So i communicated with head office about my vape.
True as bob they found the guy with my device at the work place. 

Two weeks later i went to head office for a hearing to freaking prove that the device is mine and to show him he cant get away with theft.

The company found the young man guilty for theft and dismissed him aswell set legal charges for theft against his name through the police.

So justice was served and now my device is being replaced.

Just friendly note to all my fellow vapers.
Pay attention and be vigilant because thieves are discovering what the value of our mods are. 

And everyone knows we spend quite a bit of money on our devices.

So yea just wanted to inform everybody about my story.

Have a grand day
And i hope that people learn from this.



Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Useful 4


----------



## Riaz (14/7/16)

Justice has been served 

Well done @Shufflemau5


----------



## Andre (14/7/16)

Good on you for following through the whole inconvenient and painful process.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (14/7/16)

Well done ! I am in the habit of sometimes leaving my mod on my desk at the office when going to get some lunch or something. Will keep an eagles eye on it now for sure


----------



## moey0208 (14/7/16)

Well done bro. And thanks for the advice!


----------



## Vape Starter (14/7/16)

Its always good to remember to keep an eye on your device. These devices are no cheap..


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/7/16)

good luck to the thief that steals a mech-mod and starts fiddling

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (14/7/16)

Glad you came right bud, bring him to vapecon, we'll have ourselves some vigilante justice... Hehehe... I kid, I kid.

My vape bag has 8 batteries, 2 drippers, 1 tank and 2 mods in. If someone pinches that I'm gonna get rather angry. so I think we'll being seeing more and more incidents like this. I've actually thought about insuring my gear...


----------



## Caveman (14/7/16)

theyettie said:


> Glad you came right bud, bring him to vapecon, we'll have ourselves some vigilante justice... Hehehe... I kid, I kid.
> 
> My vape bag has 8 batteries, 2 drippers, 1 tank and 2 mods in. If someone pinches that I'm gonna get rather angry. so I think we'll being seeing more and more incidents like this. I've actually thought about insuring my gear...



I've been seriously considering adding mine to my insurance as well. Especially for accidental damage. I've dropped my mod a few times and (touch wood it hasn't broken yet) I don't have a grand lying around to replace it.


----------



## Spydro (15/7/16)

Happy to hear you are on the track to getting gear back. 

No "detective work" was necessary to identify who the folks were that stole a bunch of vape gear from me. They were several folks I lent a high end mod and atty, batteries/charger and even supplied the juice in a strength that would approximate the brand of cigs they were smoking so they could try out vaping to see if they liked it before they spent the money to buy their own gear. This was local folks from around my neighborhood who asked me about vaping in person, said they wanted to try it to get off the stinkies, so I tried to help them out. 

I made it very clear that they were just borrowing the gear for a month or so, it was not a gift to them (except for the juice). Every single one of them was suppose to get back with me "within a month" to help them buy their own gear if they were going to continue on with vaping, and to give my personal gear back. None did and I had to run down every single one of them several weeks later. All "said" that they decided not to start vaping... and all "said" that they gave the gear away to someone else. 

Not much I can do about it (and still stay out of prison). But I double dog dare anyone to ask for or to borrow any of my gear again.


----------



## MR_F (15/7/16)

You device really is precious to you 
well done on protecting whats yours


----------

